# Betrug durch Phishing



## User Nr 2528 (21 Dezember 2005)

Moinsen allerseits. Meine Frage ist, ob eine Anzeige lohnt.

Zum Fall.

Auf unserem Clubkonto, dessen Kontonummer und BLZ im Internet abgegriffen wurden hat *[...]* die Firstgate Internet *[... Sinn: 30 Euro abgebucht...]*. Die Vollmacht dazu erteilte ihr ein Frank B., der sich wohl für Sportwetten irgendwo angemeldet hatte und die Abbuchungsgenehmigung für unser Konto erteilte. Frank B. ist uns unbekannt. Unser Club sitzt in der Nähe Stuttgarts, Frank B. sitzt angeblich irgendwo in NRW.

Das Geld hat Firstgate inzwischen zurück überwiesen. Ein Schaden ist also nur in Form entgangener Zinsen entstanden - Centbeträge also.

Mit Firstgate hatte ich telefoniert. Man war freundlich, sicherte die Rücküberweisung zu und, daß man dem Fall nachgehen werde.

Wie ich jetzt von einem anderen Mitarbeiter erfahre, wurde aber von Seiten Firstgate nichts unternommen. Begründung: aus Erfahrung bringe eine Anzeige nichts, da Frank B. sich sicher unter falschen Daten angemeldet habe.

Nuja, einerseits bin ich der Meinung, daß jeder Betrugsversuch eine Anzeige rechtfertigt, andererseits brauchen sich die Ermittlungsbehörden auch keine unnütze Arbeit machen. Was sollte man also tun?

*[An markierten Stellen editiert und missverständlichen Betreff geändert - bitte NUBs beachten! Das Posting erweckte den Eindruck, es richte sich gegen Firstgate - der Gegner ist aber Frank B.]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## User Nr 2528 (21 Dezember 2005)

ich denke mal, daß hier wirklich keiner so blöde ist, das herauszulesen. In der Beschreibung wird ja deutlich darauf hingewiesen, daß Firstgate wegen falscher Angaben eines Betrügers von unserem Konto abgebucht hatte.


----------



## Reducal (21 Dezember 2005)

Eine Anzeige von Dir lohnt in der Tat nicht. Wie Du schreibst, hat Firstgate selbst kein Interesse an der Verfolgung der Tat, sonst würden die Kölner selbst eine Anzeige erstatten. Denn immerhin ist der Schaden der missbräuchlichen Lastschrift unerheblich ggü. dem tatsächlichen Schaden beim Inhalteanbieter - so das strafrechtlich überhaupt als Schaden zu bewerten ist.
Wenn Firstgate keine Verbindungsdaten über den Vertrag speichert oder keine Plausiblitätsprüfung über die eingegebenen Daten macht (z. B. Versand einer E-Mail mit aktivem Link oder Passwort), dann kann man das Thema eh knicken - an der Verfolgung ist niemand enrsthaft interessiert, den es betrifft (Firstgate, Judikative) und von daher kann in solchen Dingen eigentlich jeder im Internet machen, was er will (auch falsche Daten oder die eines unbeteiligten Dritten angeben!)

Betrug ist das übrigens eh wahrscheinlich nicht sondern allenfalls ein "Fälschen beweiserheblicher Daten" gem. § 269 StGB.



> Es muss auf Grund bestimmter Tatsachen der Verdacht bestehen, dass der Täter mittels einer Endeinrichtung (§ 3 Nr. 3 TKG) als Täter oder Teilnehmer eine Straftat begangen hat. Ein Computer, der an das Internet angeschlossen ist, erfüllt zwar die Voraussetzungen einer Endeinrichtung, da er unmittelbar an die Abschlusseinrichtung eines Telekommunikationsnetzes angeschlossen ist, indes fehlt der Anfangsverdacht einer Straftat:
> 
> 
> •	ein Betrug nach § 263 Abs. 1 StGB scheidet aus, da durch die Eingabe (hier einmal unterstellt) falscher Personal- und Bankdaten in den PC auf Empfängerseite weder eine natürliche Person getäuscht wird, noch eine natürliche Person eine entsprechende Verfügung, etwa Freischaltung der gebührenpflichtigen Seite, trifft. Gibt ein Nutzer z. B. etwa die Daten Nachname „abcde“, Vorname „fghij“ ein und als Bankverbindung lediglich „Südbank“, so sind das auf den ersten flüchtigen Blick Nonsensdaten. Die Freischaltung erfolgt mithin – was bereits üblicherweise nahe liegt – ohne Prüfung durch eine natürliche Person.
> ...


----------



## User Nr 2528 (22 Dezember 2005)

nuja, ich dachte, daß es unter Betrug zu sehen ist, weil dieser Mensch ja versuchte, mit falschen Angaben einen Vorteil zu erzielen und uns dabei erst mal schädigte. Im Grunde könnte man, oder würde ich zumindest, das auch mit einem Diebstahl vergleichen, da er sich ja mit fremdem Geld, das er sich unrechtmäßig angeeignet hatte, an Gewinnspielen beteiligte.

Die Kontrolle Firstgates sieht so aus, daß sie vorher einen Winzbetrag von 1 Cent probeweiseüberweisen. Damit stellen sie im Grunde aber nur fest ob das Konto existiert. Weitere wirksame Kontrollen gibt es nicht.

Aber ich denke auch, daß man sich weitere Bemühungen in dieser Sache schenken kann. Der Schuldige wird nicht Frank F. heißen und auch nicht unter der Firstgate gegenüber angegebenen Adresse wohnen. Firstgate hat zugesichert, bei einer Anzeige sämtliche Daten herauszugeben. Aber das wird wohl nicht helfen.


----------



## Anonymous (22 Dezember 2005)

Hier tritt ein Problem auf.
Um so einen "Gauner" zu erwischen benötigt man dessen IP-Adresse mit Datum und Uhrzeit.
Und genau da haben die Internetanbieter bei Flatratekunden eines vor den Latz bekommen.
Wer unbegrenzt im Internet ist (24 Std-7Tage/Woche), dessen IP Speicherung ist derzeit untersagt. Wozu auch?  Es wird doch pauschal abgerechnet.
Änderung soll ein Gesetz zur Datenspeicherung bringen, das aber mit imensen Kosten für die Betreiber verbunden ist, sowie zum glösernen Bürger führt, da die Unternehmen Ihre Kunden für den Staat überwachen sollen.
Dann ist es nur ein kleiner Schritt bis zur unbegrenzten Kontrolle, wie dies heute schon Finanzämter bei Bankkonten dürfen- oder bei Toll-Collect geplant ist.


----------



## rolf76 (22 Dezember 2005)

User Nr. 2528 schrieb:
			
		

> nuja, ich dachte, daß es unter Betrug zu sehen ist, weil dieser Mensch ja versuchte, mit falschen Angaben einen Vorteil zu erzielen und uns dabei erst mal schädigte. Im Grunde könnte man, oder würde ich zumindest, das auch mit einem Diebstahl vergleichen, da er sich ja mit fremdem Geld, das er sich unrechtmäßig angeeignet hatte, an Gewinnspielen beteiligte.
> 
> Die Kontrolle Firstgates sieht so aus, daß sie vorher einen Winzbetrag von 1 Cent probeweiseüberweisen.



Was mir noch nicht klar ist: Hätte der Frank überhaupt (z.B. durch Angabe eines neuen - eigenen - Kontos) Gewinne erhalten können oder wird ein Gewinn immer nur auf das Konto überwiesen, von dem zuvor der Einsatz abgebucht wurde? 

Für mich klingt das ein bisschen so, als wollte da jemand einfach nur Unfrieden stiften, um euren Verein (vielleicht auch nicht gezielt, sondern nur wegen der greifbaren Bankdaten) und vielleicht noch andere zu ärgern.


----------



## Reducal (22 Dezember 2005)

Gast1 schrieb:
			
		

> ... benötigt man dessen IP-Adresse mit Datum und Uhrzeit.
> Und genau da haben die Internetanbieter bei Flatratekunden eines vor den Latz bekommen. Wer unbegrenzt im Internet ist (24 Std-7Tage/Woche), dessen IP Speicherung ist derzeit untersagt.


Das sehen aber ettliche ISP anders, zumal es da auch noch einige "innere" Speichergründe für die Unternehmen gibt.



			
				rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> [Für mich klingt das ein bisschen so, als wollte da jemand einfach nur Unfrieden stiften, um euren Verein und vielleicht noch andere zu ärgern.


...oder auch nur einfach nur um am Spiel teilzunehen, ohne einen Gewinn zu erwarten. Die meisten Typen, die so surfen, machen sich eher keine Gedanken über ihr Surfverhalten.


----------



## User Nr 2528 (24 Dezember 2005)

rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Was mir noch nicht klar ist: Hätte der Frank überhaupt (z.B. durch Angabe eines neuen - eigenen - Kontos) Gewinne erhalten können oder wird ein Gewinn immer nur auf das Konto überwiesen, von dem zuvor der Einsatz abgebucht wurde?
> 
> Für mich klingt das ein bisschen so, als wollte da jemand einfach nur Unfrieden stiften, um euren Verein (vielleicht auch nicht gezielt, sondern nur wegen der greifbaren Bankdaten) und vielleicht noch andere zu ärgern.


ist mir eigentlich auch nicht ganz klar. Der freundliche Herr von Firstgate hat mir zwar alles erklärt, aber durchgestiegen bin ich da nicht so ganz. Jedenfalls funktioniert die Rückverfolgung angeblich allenfalls über die IP.


----------

